# Great video on what E-bikes will become



## hansdie (Sep 12, 2018)

A glimpse at what the enduro bros will be ridding


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

hansdie said:


> *Great video on what E-motorcycles will become
> *
> A glimpse at what the enduro motorcycle bros will be riding


fify - 50 mph


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

note this video is from 2013. Those trails he is riding do not look like a legal trail system.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, I think he pedaled once during the entire video


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

Funny he was no faster or better on the BMX trail than the kids on BMX bikes.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

KenPsz said:


> Funny he was no faster or better on the BMX trail than the kids on BMX bikes.


No need for a motor then.


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

life behind bars said:


> No need for a motor then.


Why??????


----------



## mousehunter (Sep 22, 2015)

I don’t think it depicts a probable future of ebikes as much as it is the dream of a future of some dirt bikers, and the nightmare of a future for some pedal bikers. I do suspect that electric motorcycles will become more mainstream than electric bicycles as time progresses. They simply make more sense than electric cars.

That said, when I was a child, my home town had a park with a dirt bike course (I guess people could have bicycled it, but it was built and maintained by dirt bikers, It also had places to tie horses on Main Street and bicycle racks arround town. The motorcycle course is long gone (eventually replaced with a walking path (but at less than a mile not much of a bicycle destination), hitching rings long gone as well. But so are all but 2 empty bike racks, and those sit empty most days. So far be it for me to predict the future.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

KenPsz said:


> Funny he was no faster or better on the BMX trail than the kids on BMX bikes.


I mean, I could do it even slower in my Civic, but that probably shouldn't be allowed. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

tfinator said:


> I mean, I could do it even slower in my Civic, but that probably shouldn't be allowed.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Oh the fear and drama


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

KenPsz said:


> Oh the fear and drama


It's not, I'm pointing out your argument is not a good one.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

tfinator said:


> It's not, I'm pointing out your argument is not a good one.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


What argument I made and observation?

Fear and drama are making you see things that are just not there.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

KenPsz said:


> What argument I made and observation?
> 
> Fear and drama are making you see things that are just not there.


Your remark was that he went slow on the pump track. Vehicles are not judged based on how slow you are able to go on them. They are judged based on how fast they are able to go. So that's my point: what you said makes no sense, or has no bearing on the discussion.

Now you're arguing under the assumption that I am anti e-bike, whereas I have no position.

It is you who are making assumptions and seeing things that are not there (I pointed this out when you did it in another thread, it seems to be forming a trend).

Hopefully this is more clear.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

tfinator said:


> Your remark was that he went slow on the pump track. Vehicles are not judged based on how slow you are able to go on them. They are judged based on how fast they are able to go. So that's my point: what you said makes no sense, or has no bearing on the discussion.


Says who you? Wow entitled much?
There is no discussion to be had this is a troll thread.



> Now you're arguing under the assumption that I am anti e-bike, whereas I have no position.


You seem to be the one looking for an argument.



> It is you who are making assumptions and seeing things that are not there (I pointed this out when you did it in another thread, it seems to be forming a trend).


Nope sorry, again you seem to be the one looking for an argument that is just not there.



> Hopefully this is more clear.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


In short chill dude it's an internet forum.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

KenPsz said:


> Says who you? Wow entitled much?
> There is no discussion to be had this is a troll thread.
> 
> You seem to be the one looking for an argument.
> ...


What do you mean says who? It's how vehicles are regulated.

I'm chill, there's some other guy claiming there's drama around here. Who's he anyway? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

tfinator said:


> What do you mean says who? It's how vehicles are regulated.
> 
> I'm chill, there's some other guy claiming there's drama around here. Who's he anyway?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Seem you are all about the drama, I just made a snippy comment.

I mean I am all for entertaining you(arguing to argue) if that is what you want or do you just want me to say "you win the internet argument today! You are the champion!". LOL


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

KenPsz said:


> Seem you are all about the drama, I just made a snippy comment.
> 
> I mean I am all for entertaining you(arguing to argue) if that is what you want or do you just want me to say "you win the internet argument today! You are the champion!". LOL


I don't want to argue, I just pointed out that your snippy comment had no logic behind it. You didn't understand so I explained myself.

It sounds like we actually agree.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

tfinator said:


> I don't want to argue, I just pointed out that your snippy comment had no logic behind it. You didn't understand so I explained myself.
> 
> It sounds like we actually agree.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Just a interesting point, how do you point out my snippy comment had no logic behind it by posting your own snippy comment? Mine was actually an observation of what was happening in the video, yours was not.

But I'll tell you what: you win! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

KenPsz said:


> Just a interesting point, how do you point out my snippy comment had no logic behind it by posting your own snippy comment? Mine was actually an observation of what was happening in the video, yours was not.
> 
> But I'll tell you what: you win! YAY!!!!!!


I don't realize your comment was just an observation and had no point to it. Not sure I totally believe that .

But, if you're not willing to ascribe anything else to it we don't have to press the issue.

I guarantee there were no winners in this exchange.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

tfinator said:


> I don't realize your comment was just an observation and had no point to it. Not sure I totally believe that .
> 
> But, if you're not willing to ascribe anything else to it we don't have to press the issue.
> 
> ...


Dude you won take a victory lap!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

KenPsz said:


> Dude you won take a victory lap!


I'll do it slowly

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

